# BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln



## giga871 (16. Juni 2017)

*BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Hi!

... kurze frage:

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen die AiO Wakü "BeQuiet Silent Loop 120", macht es Sinn, die mitgelieferten Lüfter (PureWings 2) gegen evtl. bessere, noch leisere auszutauschen?
was meint Ihr dazu?

... würde die Silent Wings nehmen, oder? (als beispiel)

freue mich auf eure Kommentare, Danke!

Gruß, giga871


----------



## BeaverCheese (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Ja, da gibt's noch Optimierungspotenzial.

Ich habe auf meiner Silent Loop 240 zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM.
NF-F12 PWM

Die sind echt leise und kühlen meinen 6700K mit nur 400 RPM.

Gruß


----------



## FussyTom (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



giga871 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ... kurze frage:
> 
> ...



Moin.

Also ich habe auf meiner SL240 die PureWings gelassen, die waren bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht am Limit. Ich höre sie auch kaum.

Wenn man das Geld ausgeben möchte, dann kann man sich natürlich SilentWings drauf schrauben, warum nicht. Ich habe welche als Gehäuselüfter laufen, die sind echt Spitze.

Musst Du am Ende selbst wissen!


----------



## Chukku (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Hast du ein Fenster im Gehäuse und siehst die Lüfter?

Wenn nicht, dann wären die Noctua NF-F12 für einen so engmaschigen Radiator optimal.
Aber die sind halt hellbraun.
Noctua hat zwar auf der Computex eine schwarze Variante davon angekündigt (eeeendlich), aber keine Ahnung, ab wann es die tatsächlich zu kaufen gibt.

Die SilentWings 3 sind hervorragende Gehäuselüfter aber auf Radiatoren nur noch "gut bis sehr gut". 
Gegenüber den PureWings haben sie vor allem ein besseres Lager, das weniger Nebengeräusche verursacht.. aber eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung wirst du damit nicht bekommen.


----------



## Chimera (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Da kann ich Chukku bedingt zustimmen  Hab selber die Silent Loop 120 und bin von den Pure Wings 2 auf die ebenso schnellen Silent Wings 3 PWM HS gewechselt. Bei gleicher Drehzahl waren die SW3 jeweils 2-3°C besser in der Kühlleistung in meinem Shinobi Case, bei der Lautstärke grad gedrosselt deutlich besser. Aaaaber, wenn man sich das minimale Leistungsplus und das leisere Laufverhalten im Vergleich zum deutlich höheren Preis betrachtet... Nun ja, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er/sie nochmals 15-20.- pro Lüfi für paar wenige Grad Besserung investieren möcht. 
Meine alten Noctua NF-P12 (die 3 Pin Version) waren zwar deutlich besser als beide BQ Lüfis im Kühlvergleich, jedoch störte mich(!) an den NF-P12 dasselbe wie bei meinen Eloops B12-2 und B12-3: das Rotorgeräusch beim Luft schaufeln. Es ist kein rattern oder fiepen oder schleifen, sondern einfach das Geräusch der Luftbewegung, was mich echt nervte. In dem Punkt find ich die Shadow Wings und Silent Wings schon deutlich besser. Wobei die neueren PWM Versionen von Noctua ja da schon etwas leiser sein sollten, wenn man div. Reviews so liest
Im Endeffekt musst du ganz alleine wissen, ob es dir die Kosten wert ist. Wenn du unsicher bist, dann belass es erst mal mit den Pure Wings und sollte dich irgendwann das Geräusch und/oder die Leistung stören, kannst du ja noch immer upgraden.  Nen echten Zwang hat man bei den Pure Wings aber schon nicht. Wäre was anderes, wen ndu dir wie ich ne Cryorig geholt hättest: deren QF140 Lüfi dreht zwar langsamer als der 120er Pure Wings, ist dabei aber bei Vollgas und 1850 U/min min.(!) doppelt wenn nicht drei Mal so laut  DA war tauschen echt zwingend.


----------



## FussyTom (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Chukku schrieb:


> Hast du ein Fenster im Gehäuse und siehst die Lüfter?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann wären die Noctua NF-F12 für einen so engmaschigen Radiator optimal.
> Aber die sind halt hellbraun.
> Noctua hat zwar auf der Computex eine schwarze Variante davon angekündigt (eeeendlich), aber keine Ahnung, ab wann es die tatsächlich zu kaufen gibt.



Das kackbraune hat mich an den Noctua Lüftern ja auch schon immer gestört. Ich wollte mir auch schon oft mal welche kaufen, da die leistungsmäßig echt gut sind, aber dieses Braun passt ja so gar nicht in mein Schwarz/Rotes Setup mit Fenster. 

Wenn sie Ihre Modelle auch mal in Schwarz anbieten, dann überlege ich es mir wahrscheinlich auch nochmal umzurüsten!!


----------



## FussyTom (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Moin Leute.

Ich will das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Ich würde jetzt doch ganz gern meine Silent Loop 240 auf Leistung trimmen, da ich etwas OC machen will und noch ein paar Grad aus der Wakü herauskitzeln möchte. Hab ja schon gelesen, das der Radi wohl ok ist, aber man die Lüfter evtl. noch verbessern könnte, da sie für einen Radi nicht unbedingt die perfekte Bauform haben. Welche aktuellen 120er Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn mir die Lautheit erstmal nicht so wichtig ist. Ohne OC sind die Pure Wings völlig ok, aber wenn ich meinen 1800X auf 4 GHz ziehe, dann gehen die Temperaturen schlagartig nach oben. Eure Vorschläge müssen nicht von bequiet! sein. 

Sagt mir bitte auch gleich warum ihr euch für das von euch empfohlene Model entschieden habt, da das meine erste  WaKü ist und ich auf diesem Gebiet noch etwas lernen möchte! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Wie sieht denn der Aufbau bei dir aus? Evtl mal Fotos? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Unten mal ein Bildvergleich Nexxxos Radi vs Asetek Radi. Man erkennt gut, dass der Nexxxos von der SL eben nicht so enge Lamellen hat wie der Asetek von anderen AIOs. Bei mir brachte das Upgrade von Pure Wings zu den SW3 High Speed PWM ein paar wenige Grad. Ob man da mehr rauskitzeln kann? Nun, als ich meine Eloop B12-2 an den Radi meiner Silent Loop 120 hängte, war ich erst mal erschrocken: Geräusch = Epic Fail, für mich(!) unerträglich nervend (kein fiepen oder rattern, sondern das Luftansauggeräusch-durch-Lamellen war grauenhaft).
Den besten Kompromiss stellten für mich(!) die Tt Riing 120mm PWM dar, doch leider waren die damals fast gleich teuer (oder gar teurer?) als die SW3 und da ich mit den SW bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hab, holte ich mir die SW3. Kollege hat auf seiner SL280 zuerst die Riing 140mm gehabt und war auch mega begeistert, doch mittlerweile hat er dort die NF-A14 PWM von Noctua montiert und ist mega begeistert. Ihn störte auch nicht, dass sie so schön braun sind, für ihn zählte zuerst mal die Leistung.
Anderer Kollege hat bei seiner SL240 die Eloops von Phobya montiert, da sie optisch einfach viel geiler sind als die normalen, doch obwohl er sie nur als Push montiert hat, stört auch ihn das Luftbewegungsgeräusch etwas. Ist noch nicht so krass, dass er wieder gleich neue Lüfis holt, aber auch ihn nervt das Geräusch doch etwas (ist in etwa so ein lästiges Geräusch wie eine summende Mücke -> nicht störend laut, aber einfach ein nervendes Geräusch). Im Prinzip hast du hunderte von Lüfis zur Auswahl, die Folterqual der Wahl ist und bleibt natürlich dir überlassen, denn nur du kennst deinen Hörgang und weisst, was für diesen laut/leise/nervend/störend ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Habe bei mir auch nur Nocuta verbaut, da ich sie am besten finde.
Die sind auch bei niedriger Drehzahl schön leise und bringen dennoch gute Kühlleistung.

Verbaut habe ich auf meinem 240er Radiator die F12 und auf meinem 420er Radiator die A14.
Auf meinem Mora 360 habe ich die P12 (PWM) verbaut. Alle sind bis 800 U/min so leise das ich nichts von raus hören kann.
Erst ab etwa 1000 U/min kann ich langsam was raus hören, was ich aber noch nicht als laut empfinde. Mit voller Leistung sind sie dann natürlich auch laut.

Bei mir waren leise gute Lüfter wichtiger als die Optik.
Wobei ich sie noch ganz ok von der Optik finde, ist halt auch etwas Geschmackssache.

In meinem Fall muss ich nicht über 700 U/min gehen, daher sind sie sogar unter Last sehr leise.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Nur mal so nebenbei. Die eloops machen kein Geräusch so lange sich nichts im ansaugbereich befindet. Da sollten ca 1cm Platz sein. Habe mittlerweile 9 140er und 6 120er hier. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FussyTom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Danke für die Informationen. 

Die Vorschläge sind die selben, die ich schon des öfteren gelesen habe. Dann habe ich ja die Qual der Wahl, zwischen den bereits bekannten Platzhirschen an Lüftern. 

Ich schau mal was ich nehme, da mich das Geräusch per se nicht so sehr stört. Ich besorg mir mal ein paar Möglichkeiten und probier mal rum.

Wenn ich in ein paar Jahren nochmal meine Hardware aktualisiere, werde ich wohl dann auf eine Custom-WaKü wechseln um mein ganzes System einzubeziehen (inkl. Graka).  Das mit der SL240 war erstmal nur für den Einstieg, da ich neugierig war und vorher nur Luftkühlung hatte.

Danke Leute!


----------



## Chimera (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei. Die eloops machen kein Geräusch so lange sich nichts im ansaugbereich befindet. Da sollten ca 1cm Platz sein. Habe mittlerweile 9 140er und 6 120er hier.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Und genau deshalb sind in meinen Augen(!) jegliche Geräuschempfehlungen totaler Nonsense. Denn was DU als leise und nicht störend empfindest, muss für XY oder YZ nicht mal im Ansatz gleich sein. Wie gesagt, mich(!) stört ganz allgemein deren Luftbewegungsgeräusch und dies hat absolut nichts mit saugen oder blasen zu tun, sondern mit der geschlossenen Rotorbauform. Jeder Lüfi erzeugt beim drehen und Luft bewegen ein Geräusch, das ist unvermeidbar, doch manche können dabei echt penetrante Geräusche erzeugen und für mich(!) gehören da alle meine bisherigen Eloops, vom B12-1 bis hin zum B12-4 und B14-2 eben auch dazu. Dafür was sie kosten, hät ich min.(!) ein leises Arbeitsgeräusch wie bei den SW erwartet, nicht nur bei 5V Drosselung, sondern eben auch bei 12V Vollgas und da hat mich noch kein einziger überzeugen können.
Jeder Mensch stört sich nun mal an anderen Geräuschen, ist unvermeidbar. Und genau aus diesem Grund schrieb ich ja auch, dass für mich(!) und nur für mich ganz persönlich das Arbeitsgeräusch der Eloops einfach störend und nervend ist. Hab nix von "sind ultra laut" oder "störend laut am pfeifen" oder so was geschrieben, sondern dass mich deren Geräusch massiv nervt. Wenn sie für dich und dein Gehör perfekt sind, dann ist ja alles tutti. Bei so was wie Lüftern ist und bleibt es das einzig vernünftige, wenn man sich selbst ein bild davon macht. Dasselbe hab ich übrigens auch mit meinen alten Noctua NF-P12: deren Laufgeräusch ab 7V bis 12V stört mich, find es einfach unangenehm störend. Mich stört aber ebenso, wenn der Sensor einer Maus ein leises Summen von sich gibt (wie z.B. die G9x, die flog kurzerhand aus dem Fenster).


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

In meinem Fall war die Wasserkühlung reines Hobby und Liebe zur Optik, denn gute Temperaturen hatte ich auch schon unter Luft.
Die Lautstärke der Lüfter waren unter Luft auch noch ganz akzeptabel, so das ich in diese Richtung kein Grund zu meiner Custom WaKü hatte.

In diesem Sinn war mein Ansatz zur modularen Wasserkühlung... nicht haben müssen, sondern haben wollen.


----------



## FussyTom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Aufbau bei dir aus? Evtl mal Fotos?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Die PureWings hatte ich mal als Gehäuselüfter verbaut als ich noch mit Luft gekühlt habe.
Sie waren gut und auch günstig.

Im Großem und ganzem waren sie ganz ok.
Als ich mir mein Mora kaufte hatte ich davon einige übrig und bevor ich mir 9x Nocuta kaufen wollte habe ich diese drauf getestet.
Mein Mora war aber noch nicht am Loop mit angeschlossen, so konnte ich nur das Luftgeräusch begutachten.

Mit 450 U/min haben sie ein leises Luftgeräusch verursacht, was aber noch sehr leise war.
Bei höherer Drehzahl ist mir dann aufgefallen das sehr viel Luft durch den Lüfter zurück kam.

Die Nocuta P12 die ich jetzt drauf habe sind selbst mit 700-800 U/min noch nicht raus zu hören, erst bei höherer Drehzahl.
Die Lüfter bauen auch mehr Druck auf, so das nicht so viel Luft durch den Lüfter zurück kommt und ich auch hinter dem Radiator ein guter Luftstrom mit der Hand spüren kann.
Intern habe ich noch 2x Nocuta F12 verbaut, die sind aber noch besser als die P12.


----------



## FussyTom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die PureWings hatte ich mal als Gehäuselüfter verbaut als ich noch mit Luft gekühlt habe.
> Sie waren gut und auch günstig.



Ich bin auch voll zufrieden im Normalbetrieb mit den PureWings, sie machen einen guten Job an der SL240. Nur wenn ich die Prozessorleistung nahezu an das Limit anhebe, habe ich das Gefühl das sie da etwas an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Deswegen dachte ich, es gibt vielleicht optimalere Lüfter für den OC-Betrieb. 

Vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit den Noctua an der SL240...

Mit den Silent Wings 3, als Gehäuselüfter, bin ich voll zufrieden!


----------



## luca96 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Also ich hab auch die bq  silent wings 3 da und bei moderaten Umdrehungen kaum bis gar nicht zu hören.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Würde die Nocuta F12 nehmen, die sind für den Statischen Druck sehr gut und bei niedriger Drehzahl recht leise.
Möchtest du mit OC irgendein Stresstest ausführen haben sie mit voller Drehzahl genug Leistung.

Da du ja die Silent Wings 3 bereits verbaut hast könntest du diese zuvor drauf testen.
Die Silent Wings 3 hatte ich mal als Gehäuselüfter verbaut, keine Ahnung wie gut sie sich auf Radiatoren machen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*

Ich hab mit den Noctua F12 bist jetzt die besten Erfahrungen auf Radis gemacht.
Sind zwar bei voller Drehzahl nicht gerade leise, aber sie haben auch ordentlich Leistung.

Btw,
von den viel gelobten Eloops war ich mehr als enttäuscht.
Wie schon gesagt, ein sehr nerviges Ansauggeräusch und da war bei mir nix davor.
Sind nach 2 Tagen wieder rausgeflogen.

Die Silent Wings 3 PWM habe ich auf meine SL280 und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Chimera (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 3 hatte ich mal als Gehäuselüfter verbaut, keine Ahnung wie gut sie sich auf Radiatoren machen.



BQ hat die SW3 bewusst mehr an den Betrieb auf Radiatoren hin angepasst, drum kann man sie jetzt ja noch schlechter an Luküs anbringen, da keine normalen Lochecken mehr beiliegen. Dafür hat man nun andere Wechselecken, die speziell für die Befestigung am Radi gedacht sind. Zudem wurde der Rahmen etwas verändert, so dass dieser nur leicht trichterförmig ist. Hab selber im Case die Shadow Wings, die Silent Wings 2 und eben die Silent Wings 3 und hab zuvor alle 3 mal am Radi getestet. Den Shadow konnt ich nur mit extremem Gewürge ranbekommen, da die Schraube kaum durch den Gummientkoppler wollt (Kabelbinder wäre wohl besser gewesen). Laufruhe war geil-o-matisch, aber leistungsmässig lagen sie nur leicht vor den Pure Wings. Den SW2 konnt ich dank der Plastikecken (diese hab ich gedreht am Lüfi angebracht) problemlos anbringen, die Laufruhe war im Vergleich zum Shadow minimal schlechter (wobei es nur ein absolut leises ticken war, was ab und zu vorkam), die Leistung nochmals minimal besser.
Den SW3 konnt ich dann dank der neuen Ecken problemlos anbringen und war positiv überrascht, dass sie bei gleicher Drehzahl wie der Shadow und Silent Wings 2 doch ne ganze Ecke besser abschnitten. Vorallem gedrosselt brachen sie nicht so stark ein, wobei auch die anderen immer noch im grünen Bereich waren, aber doch etwas einbrachen. Anfangs machten alle 4 SW3 (2x den 120er und 2x den 140er) noch ein leichtes Geräusch, was wie ein streng gehendes Lager klang, aber nach paar Stunden an 12V war das Geräusch weg und bis heute nicht mehr zu hören.
Ok, meine SW3 werd ich wohl nie mit Vollgas betreiben, ist bei der HS Version halt schon bissel viel (beim 120er imemrhin 2000 U/min) und bei 100% hört man den Lüfter auch arbeiten, wobei er immer noch um Welten(!) leiser ist als mein QF140 von Cryorig, der "nur" auf 1850 U/min kommt. Im normalen Nutzungsalltag, selbst mit deutlich über 30°C Raumtemperatur, mussten die Lüfis noch nie gross aufdrehen und man hat absolute Ruhe. Der Noctua NF-F12 hab ich 2 Tage lang auch dran gehabt, da meine NF-P12 eben noch die alten 3 Pin sind und leistungsmässig lagen die Noctuas selbst bei weniger Drehzahl immer nen Deut vor den SW3, aber bei der Lautstärke lag der SW3 halt schon deutlich vor dem Noctua.
Für mich war das Fazit: wenn man den besten Kompro aus hoher Leistung bei erträglicher Lautstärke will, ist man mit den Noctuas sicher mit am besten dran und wenn man in erster Linie absolute Totenstille will, dabei aber auch auf etwas Leistung verzichten kann, dann sind für mich die SW3 halt schon was vom besten.  Wobei man sich grad beim Nexxxos Radi von der Silent Loop schon bewusst sein muss, dass man da eben keine Unmengen an Grad rauskitzeln kann. Im Vergleich zu den Pure Wings schon, ist auch nicht so schwer, aber bei den top Lüfis wird der Gewinn dann immer kleiner. Im Prinzip ist es bei den high-end Lüfis auch eher die Wahl der Qual, man kann sich fast schon nach Gusto entscheiden.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch voll zufrieden im Normalbetrieb mit den PureWings, sie machen einen guten Job an der SL240. Nur wenn ich die Prozessorleistung nahezu an das Limit anhebe, habe ich das Gefühl das sie da etwas an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Deswegen dachte ich, es gibt vielleicht optimalere Lüfter für den OC-Betrieb.
> 
> Vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit den Noctua an der SL240...
> 
> Mit den Silent Wings 3, als Gehäuselüfter, bin ich voll zufrieden!



Da es keiner zu sagen scheint.
Deine Belüftung ist gut, was hier limitiert sind nicht die Lüfter sondern die SL240. Ein weiterer oder größerer radi würde weit mehr bringen als die Lüfter zu tauschen.

Das ist in dem Falle doch rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FussyTom (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Chimera schrieb:


> Für mich war das Fazit: wenn man den besten Kompro aus hoher Leistung bei erträglicher Lautstärke will, ist man mit den Noctuas sicher mit am besten dran und wenn man in erster Linie absolute Totenstille will, dabei aber auch auf etwas Leistung verzichten kann, dann sind für mich die SW3 halt schon was vom besten. Wobei man sich grad beim Nexxxos Radi von der Silent Loop schon bewusst sein muss, dass man da eben keine Unmengen an Grad rauskitzeln kann. Im Vergleich zu den Pure Wings schon, ist auch nicht so schwer, aber bei den top Lüfis wird der Gewinn dann immer kleiner. Im Prinzip ist es bei den high-end Lüfis auch eher die Wahl der Qual, man kann sich fast schon nach Gusto entscheiden.



Sehr schöner Test! Das Du die Lüfter schon mal privat einem Praxistest unterzogen hast, nimmt mir viel Arbeit, danke!


----------



## FussyTom (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Da es keiner zu sagen scheint.
> Deine Belüftung ist gut, was hier limitiert sind nicht die Lüfter sondern die SL240. Ein weiterer oder größerer radi würde weit mehr bringen als die Lüfter zu tauschen.



Wie gesagt, die nächste WaKü wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich eine Custom-WaKü. Ich wollte bei der Ersten bloß nicht gleich voll Einsteigen, da ich bisher nur mit Luft gekühlt habe. Die SilentLoop ist in meinem Fall quasi eine WaKü für Anfänger und zum reinschnuppern und Erfahrung sammeln gewesen.

Beim nächsten Kühlungsprojekt, gehe ich dann eine Stufe höher und möchte alles selbst planen und designen. Dann kommt mit Sicherheit auch ein größerer Radi zum Einsatz!


----------



## FussyTom (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Noctua F12 bist jetzt die besten Erfahrungen auf Radis gemacht.
> Sind zwar bei voller Drehzahl nicht gerade leise, aber sie haben auch ordentlich Leistung.
> 
> Btw,
> ...



Danke für deine Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich!


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 120 Lüfter wechseln*



Chimera schrieb:


> Der Noctua NF-F12 hab ich 2 Tage lang auch dran gehabt, da meine NF-P12 eben noch die alten 3 Pin sind und leistungsmässig lagen die Noctuas selbst bei weniger Drehzahl immer nen Deut vor den SW3, aber bei der Lautstärke lag der SW3 halt schon deutlich vor dem Noctua.


Kommt immer ganz darauf an mit welchen Drehzahlen Lüfter betrieben werden sollen. Die SW3 hatte ich als Gehäuselüfter mal verbaut und bei 600-700 U/min waren sie zwar nicht laut, aber dennoch hörbar. Luftgeräusche egal ob die Luft auf ein Lochgitter des Gehäuse oder Radiator auftritt wird immer erzeugt. In diesem Sinn gibt es da keine Lüfter die hierbei ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl lautlos sind. Meine Nocuta F12, A14 und P14 sind alle PWM geregelt und bis 500 U/min kann ich sie als lautlos bezeichnen und das selbst auf einem Radiator verbaut. Erst ab einer Drehzahl von 600-700 U/min kann ich sie anfangen leise raus zu hören. Selbst bei einer Drehzahl von 1000-1100 U/min sind sie zwar hörbar aber immer noch nicht laut. Muss sie schon mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen damit sie sehr laut sind. Die NF-A14 (3x) sind bei voller Drehzahl sogar so stark das die Gardine hinter meinem Rechner nach hinten gedrückt wird. Beachtlich dabei ist das die Lüfter vorne in der Front verbaut sind. Mein Gehäuse besteht neben dem hinteren Lüfter komplett aus Lochblech.

Durch meine ausreichende Radiatorenfläche laufen meine Lüfter nicht über 600-700 U/min.
In Idle laufen nur noch drei Lüfter in der Front mit nur 450 U/min, die anderen sind bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur ganz aus.


----------

